# CFD spreadsheet



## hos11au (30 January 2007)

hi

would anyone be kind enough to email me a spreadsheet for cfd trading. perhaps it may also include at what price a margin call will be made.

my email is heartofstone11au@yahoo.com.au

thanks in advance
heart


----------



## dewintern (22 October 2008)

Hi Heart

Did anyone send you that spreadsheet?

If so could you share it with me?

david@dewintern.com

Cheers


D


----------

